# Cannot install sound driver. Windows 10 Pro/Dell Vostro 260



## mmshipon (May 31, 2015)

Hey Tech Guy... Please help!

I rehabed a Dell Vostro 260 computer from work by re-installing Windows 7 Pro over the work stuff with the Dell OS disk. Next, I loaded all the necessary drivers from the Dell web site (network, sound, etc). Everything was working perfectly. Next, after all the dust settled, I upgraded to Windows 10 Pro and tried re-installing the Dell drivers again. Well, everything works great, except there is no sound. The sound driver (Conexant HD Audio) keeps failing when I run the Dell driver software. I tried deleting the existing sound drivers in Device Manager, deleting the driver folder (dell/drivers) after uninstalling the program through control panel. Please help! What can I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Product has not been tested to work with windows 10 
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/product-support/product/vostro-260/diagnose
and there are no windows 10 drivers available for that machine 
which is why you may have the issue


----------

